# Humming Birds



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

In a camp site near Albuquerque, amazing sight, the manager says they are fattening up for their flight South, he fills the feeders twice a day with sugar water. I don't know anything about birds so I don't know if he's correct. wonderful watching them though


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

we saw loads in and around utah all feeding on the sugar water hanging from the cafes.great to watch


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Beautiful, fascinating creatures


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

lovely to watch - our son has them in his garden in Altadena (LA)


----------

